# Bobcats



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

How come nobody's high on Jamal Sampson? He averaged 5 rebounds in only 13 minutes.

Anyway, this would be my starting lineup:

PG- Eddie House
SG- Jason Kapono
SF- Gerald Wallace
PF- you know who
C- Jamal Sampson.
What do you think?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>3 Pointer</b>!
> How come nobody's high on Jamal Sampson? He averaged 5 rebounds in only 13 minutes.
> 
> Anyway, this would be my starting lineup:
> ...


I'd go:

House
Slay
Wallace
Okafor
Jahidi

I really don't think the lineup will matter too much. You can rearrange the deck chairs on the Titanic all you want, it's still going down.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

PG - Jason Hart
SG - Jason Kapono
SF - Gerald Wallace
PF - Emeka Okafor
C - Jahidi White

I think that should be the Bobcats' starting lineup.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: Bobcats*



> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd go:
> ...


10-72


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Bobcats*



> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> 
> 
> 10-72


No offense to you, but if you don't think they're on ly gonna win 10 games, then you should be on another NBA teams' forum.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The team is not very good, because it is so young and has no collective winning experience (outside of Slay and Gerald Wallace and they were benchwarmers). 

If they win more than 15 games, this season was a success. 

Half these guys won't be on the team next year (2005-06).


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

Wow, that line-up is really, really , really, really bad. Good luck with that.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The team is not very good, because it is so young and has no collective winning experience (outside of Slay and Gerald Wallace and they were benchwarmers).
> 
> If they win more than 15 games, this season was a success.
> ...


I've decided that Bernie Bickerstaff wants the Bobcats to be the worst team in the NBA next year. Think about it, I'm sure a guy like Rodney White or Dion Glover would love to come to Charlotte where he'd be certain to start, and get a chance to prove he belongs in the league. But instead, Bernie ignored these guys and they're going to start Eddie freaking House. They're obviously tanking the season because they want a Top 3 pick.

If they get a point guard like Chris Paul in the draft, and then sign one of the shooting guards like Larry Hughes or Joe Johnson who will be free agents next summer, suddenly they can start thinking about winning some ballgames.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I've decided that Bernie Bickerstaff wants the Bobcats to be the worst team in the NBA next year. Think about it, I'm sure a guy like Rodney White or Dion Glover would love to come to Charlotte where he'd be certain to start, and get a chance to prove he belongs in the league. But instead, Bernie ignored these guys and they're going to start Eddie freaking House. They're obviously tanking the season because they want a Top 3 pick.
> ...


I think you are correct, but I think they may be setting their sights on a big man instead. 

If they got Johan Petro, Martynas, Nemanja, Lamarcus Aldridge, Randolph Morris, Chris Taft, they would most likely be very happy because they could bookend a young talented big with Okafor. Two out of the 4 of Wallace, Slay, Kapono or Theron Smith is going to prove worth a damn and he will have some good options to choose from.

I honestly feel next year will be a very deep draft for PG's and one could be had that is very good with a low first round pick, which I think the Bobcats may have acquired for next year, although I am not sure. 

Chris Paul
Deron Williams
Raymond Felton
John Gilchrist
Jarrett Jack
Mustafa Shakur
Carl Krauser
Daniel Horton
Nate Robinson

Not too mention any Euro guards. Maybe they make a run at Sarunas Jaskevicius next year who know's.

They are sitting pretty for their future IMO. I would also rather pay Joe Johnson than Larry Hughes (even though I have met Larry), just because of all the things Johnson can do on a basketball court. He is an all-star in the East.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> Wow, that line-up is really, really , really, really bad. Good luck with that.


How do you know. Half the guys on this has barely gotten any minutes on their previous teams. You can't say that they will instantly suck (even though they probably will lol). But I'm hoping Gerald Wallace gets to do something on this team.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I think you are correct, but I think they may be setting their sights on a big man instead.
> 
> If they got Johan Petro, Martynas, Nemanja, Lamarcus Aldridge, Randolph Morris, Chris Taft, they would most likely be very happy because they could bookend a young talented big with Okafor. Two out of the 4 of Wallace, Slay, Kapono or Theron Smith is going to prove worth a damn and he will have some good options to choose from.


That's why you're great, you're always so convinced that just about every single kid is going to be a star. I wish I was as optimistic as you, but I'm a curmudgeon.

Wallace, Slay, Kapono, and Smith all got dumped by teams. Sometimes it happens that a guy gets dumped, then comes back and turns out to be good, but it happens much less than half of the time, so I doubt two of those guys will be any good. That's why I think the Bobcats will draft a guard next year. Having said that, IF two of those guys turn out well, drafting a big man is a good option.



> I honestly feel next year will be a very deep draft for PG's and one could be had that is very good with a low first round pick, which I think the Bobcats may have acquired for next year, although I am not sure.


You can find a list of the owed picks on nbadraft.net (the only thing that website is useful for). The Bobcats own a Toronto pick, but that pick is lottery protected through 2008. Which means they'll get Toronto's lottery pick in 2009! They also have a lottery-protected Cleveland pick, and Cleveland might actually make the playoffs next year, so they could have a pick in the mid-teens. 



> Chris Paul
> Deron Williams
> Raymond Felton
> John Gilchrist
> ...


Not all of these guys will still be on the radar screen next year, but enough of them will be that if the Bobcats have a pick in the teens, there should be someone around who they like. If so, they're probably better off going big with their own pick like you said.



> They are sitting pretty for their future IMO. I would also rather pay Joe Johnson than Larry Hughes (even though I have met Larry), just because of all the things Johnson can do on a basketball court. He is an all-star in the East.


Obviously Johnson is better than Hughes, but that means he'll be more expensive and harder to get. Larry Hughes is going to be a steal for some team next summer. He's been in bad situations with selfish players and cancers, but he's a good guy, sooner or later he *is* going to be a great role player for some team. You can't tell me he doesn't have the ability of a guy like say Derek Anderson.

When you have a bunch of future picks and cap space it gives you a lot of choices for your future. I think they'll be a playoff team in a couple of years, teams like the Bulls will still be in the lottery wondering how Charlotte did it so quickly.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

> But I'm hoping Gerald Wallace gets to do something on this team.


He will, and that is miss jump shots.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> How do you know. Half the guys on this has barely gotten any minutes on their previous teams. You can't say that they will instantly suck (even though they probably will lol). But I'm hoping Gerald Wallace gets to do something on this team.


Many of the people om here talk out of their @#$. These guys can't possibly be fans because they talk too much trash.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> That's why you're great, you're always so convinced that just about every single kid is going to be a star. I wish I was as optimistic as you, but I'm a curmudgeon.


Now you know I have a lot of respect for your opinion, so you being a curmudgeon is not a problem. I agree I do have a bit of a polly-anna attitude when it comes to players, but one of those guys are bound to step up. Honestly, I think the Bobcats might go for a PG like Paul, like you said because for the simple fact that if they are bad the next year, then maybe they have a shot at Greg Oden. I said bigs first, just because there are so many next year. Especially that play the 5 spot.



> Wallace, Slay, Kapono, and Smith all got dumped by teams. Sometimes it happens that a guy gets dumped, then comes back and turns out to be good, but it happens much less than half of the time, so I doubt two of those guys will be any good. That's why I think the Bobcats will draft a guard next year. Having said that, IF two of those guys turn out well, drafting a big man is a good option.


Honestly, I think all 4 of these guys are useful, just as role players. For example, Theron Smith has some great talent, but he also has had two ACL injuries. If he didn't have them, I doubt Memphis even lets him go, even with their roster full of talent. I don't feel he was just a throwaway, but you never know. Wallace and Kapono have a chance to shine now. If I am Gerald Wallace, I need to come into camp ready to play and motivated to put up some kind of numbers or I will be on the bench for most of my career. I always talk about guys needing opportunities in this league, well here is your chance so don't mess it up. Kapono provides needed perimeter shooting and as they develop more talent (PG, another big, a more veteran bench), he become a vital asset to a team. If he works on his game there is no reason why he can't be at least as good as Wesley Person was all these years chucking 3's. Tamar Slay, I have no expectations for. He could do well, he could be out of the league entirely. I remember watching him at Marshall, thinking he was one of the biggest wastes of talent in the Nation and he isn't even a lazy player. He just kind of doesn't translate well over to real games, where he should be able to dominate. Similar to Dermarr Johnson. Some guys will just never dominate or even be as good as they should be.




> You can find a list of the owed picks on nbadraft.net (the only thing that website is useful for). The Bobcats own a Toronto pick, but that pick is lottery protected through 2008. Which means they'll get Toronto's lottery pick in 2009! They also have a lottery-protected Cleveland pick, and Cleveland might actually make the playoffs next year, so they could have a pick in the mid-teens.
> 
> Not all of these guys will still be on the radar screen next year, but enough of them will be that if the Bobcats have a pick in the teens, there should be someone around who they like. If so, they're probably better off going big with their own pick like you said.


Okay, so if Cleveland ended up with say the No. 6 seed in the East, but that is only good enough for 17th worst record, If I am the Bobcats I take it, because the Cavs are only going to keep getting better with Lebron. 

So if they came out of the draft with the (they can't get the No.1 next year can they?) with the No. 2 and No. 17, would the team not be improved if they picked Martynas with the No. 2 to be their C of the future and No. 17, John Gilchrist or Deron Williams (whom I both feel will probably go higher than this, but you never know, after the run on bigs). 



> Obviously Johnson is better than Hughes, but that means he'll be more expensive and harder to get. Larry Hughes is going to be a steal for some team next summer. He's been in bad situations with selfish players and cancers, but he's a good guy, sooner or later he *is* going to be a great role player for some team. You can't tell me he doesn't have the ability of a guy like say Derek Anderson.


You are right and Hughes has more game than Anderson did. Not to mention Larry Hughes is only 25 y/o. He's been in the league 6 years, but only 25. Still a lot of growing to do and adding him to a core nucleus of Martynas, Okafor, John Gilchrist, Gerald Wallace, Jason Kapono...etc...



> When you have a bunch of future picks and cap space it gives you a lot of choices for your future. I think they'll be a playoff team in a couple of years, teams like the Bulls will still be in the lottery wondering how Charlotte did it so quickly.


This is the best part of your post. Half of the guys on the Bobcats next year, won't even be on the team. Brezec, White, Hart, Benjamin, Sampson will most likely be put in the scrap heap. 

It wouldn't be a surprise to see Hughes leave Washington (they want to put Hayes in his spot anyway) and then go to Charlotte, who offers him the chance to be a great scorer for their team and team with some solid young players. Not to mention that a Martynas-Okafor frontcourt would be complimentary since Okafor needs to operate in the paint and Martynas loves the high post.

So if they were to go with something like that, not to mention numerous 2nd round picks (early), their core in 2005-06 could look similar to this.

PG - John Gilchrist (draft)/Eddie House/Omar Cook
SG - Larry Hughes (FA)/Theron Smith or Tamar Slay
SF - Gerald Wallace/Jason Kapono
PF - Emeka Okafor /Brandon Hunter
C - Martynas Andr... (draft)/Melvin Ely

Now that is also with 4/5 of the salary cap. They will be most likely sitting on a 10-15 game improvement in one season, slowing building a franchise.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I would love to see Larry Hughes in a Bobcats uni next season. He comes here and he'll be an allstar. IMO Hughes is the most underrated player in the L.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> PG - Jason Hart
> SG - Jason Kapono
> SF - Gerald Wallace
> ...


I like that


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I think he's smart to not sign anybody too good this year. It's better to get people with potential for less money, and if they work then its a bonus. If they don't work, it didn't cost much, then they can go after the big names next year or the year after.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Omar Cook for starting PG!!!!He is a more true PG than House and Hart.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

the startin lineup is gonna be:

PG Omar Cook
SG Gerald Wallace
SF Tamar Slay
PF Emeka Okafur
C Melvin Ely
key members of the bench: Jason Kapono, Jahidi White, Eddie House, and Theron Smith


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

PG Jason Hart
SG G. Wallace
SF Kapono
PF Okafor
C Ely

Slay, House, Sampson, and Benjamin will be key reserves.


----------



## Milo35 (Sep 6, 2003)

PG: Omar Cook (will surprise people, trust me)
SG: Jason Kapono
SF: Gerald Wallace
PF: Brandon Hunter (don't sleep)
C: Emeka the Rejecta


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Milo35</b>!
> PG: Omar Cook (will surprise people, trust me)
> SG: Jason Kapono
> SF: Gerald Wallace
> ...


This team will get wrecked every single night... and that is putting it mildly. I think they might set the record for worst record to start a season.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

House is gonna have a breakout season. just let him jack enough shots until he gets in his comfort zone and you're all set for the rest of the season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> House is gonna have a breakout season. just let him jack enough shots until he gets in his comfort zone and you're all set for the rest of the season.


Eddie can put up some stats, he's just not going to help the team win at all. He's a poor man's Flip Murray or DaJuan Wagner.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Milo35</b>!
> PG: Omar Cook (will surprise people, trust me)
> SG: Jason Kapono
> SF: Gerald Wallace
> ...


Besides Kapono, that team might not hit a shot outside 15 feet in the first half of the season.

Owell. I think Wallace and Okafor are good pieces for the future and nobody expects them to win next year anyway.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> This team will get wrecked every single night... and that is putting it mildly. I think they might set the record for worst record to start a season.


yah its gunna be tough but wit a healthy okefor as the core of there team i think they got a good future.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> 
> 
> yah its gunna be tough but wit a healthy okefor as the core of there team i think they got a good future.


Didn't say your future isn't bright. That is very true. However, this team is going to get shellacked night after night.


----------

